# "и" и й краткое



## cyaxares_died

Я давно уже желаю знать точности о употреблении  "и" и й краткого в конце слов при родительным падеже (и иначе ?). 
Я стараюсь наблюдать как употребляется они но не успею понимать. Недавно я например  столкнклась с следующей фразой :

Стали ходить утечки будто совместного  заявления не будет из-за разноглас*ий*, но оно принято и это плохой знак для российской дипломат*ии*.

Объясните, пожалуйста, я уверена что это очуеь просто.


----------



## Russianer

"й"- на конце некоторых существительных в Родительном падеже множественного числа.
(Например:
разногласия- из-за многих разногласий 
конь- для коней, 
люди - для людей, 
итд.)
******************************* 
"и"- на конце некоторых слов в Родительном падеже единственного числа:
например: 
дипломатия-для дипломатии,
армия- для армии, 
Мария- для Марии.
Наталья- для Натальи, итд.


----------



## Akis

Здесь дело в том, что 'дипломатия'-единственного числа, а 'разногласия'-множественного.
Слова с окончанием -я (ж. род), склоняются -и ед. , -ий множ.
Слова с окончанием -е(ср. род), склоняются -я ед. , -ий.


----------



## Ptak

Akis said:


> Здесь дело в том, что 'дипломатия'-единственного числа, а 'разногласия'-множественного.


И они разного рода.

РАЗНОГЛАСИЕ (ср. род)
Gen. Sg. _разноглас*ия*_
Gen. Pl. _разноглас*ий*_

ДИПЛОМАТИЯ (ж. род)
Gen. Sg. _дипломат*ии*_
Gen. Pl. _диломат*ий*_



> Я давно уже *хочу* узнать поточнее об употреблении "и" и й краткого в конце слов при родительным падеже


Так что надо просто выучить окончания существительных в разных падежах.


----------



## cyaxares_died

Спасибо вам всем, хорошо что я спросила сейчас всё ясно.


----------



## juzely

А еще можно вообще не употреблять "Й" при письме, то есть употреблять "*И*" вместо "*Й*", Точно также как вместо "*Ё*", пишут "*Е*" 

Это не совсем правильно, но лучше "И" вместо "Й", чем наоборот...


----------



## Ptak

juzely said:


> А еще можно вообще не употреблять "Й" при письме, то есть употреблять "*И*" вместо "*Й*", Точно так же, как вместо "*Ё*"_ пишут "*Е*"


Чтоооооооо? 

Не путайте людей, пожалуйста. *Е* вместо *Ё* - это традиция русского языка, так даже книги издаются. А вот *И* вместо *Й* - это грубая ошибка. Которую обычно допускают только иностранцы.


----------



## juzely

ptak said:


> Чтоооооооо?
> 
> Не путайте людей, пожалуйста. *Е* вместо *Ё* - это традиция русского языка, так даже книги издаются. А вот *И* вместо *Й* - это грубая ошибка. Которую обычно допускают только иностранцы.


 
Ну я же написала, что это не совсем правильно...
Это на самом деле грубая ошибка?!? Даже в школе никогда не исправляли такие вещи.


----------



## Ptak

> Даже в школе никогда не исправляли такие вещи.


Что у вас за школа такая была?...



> Это не совсем правильно, что лучше "И" вместо "Й", чем наоборот...


Reasoning which mistake is better is strange.


----------



## juzely

ptak said:


> Что у вас за школа такая была?...


 
Может, на письме (от руки) это не так бросается в глаза... 



ptak said:


> reasoning which mistake is better is strange.


 
Я же не редактор и не учитель русского языка, можно меня считать рядовым гражданином, который не видит в этом ничего ужасного. И это не учебник, а форум, где каждый высказывает свое мнение. И мне кажется, что для иностранца, который изучает русский язык, не будет проще ЗАПОМНИТЬ все окончания...


----------



## Ptak

juzely said:


> И мне кажется, что для иностранца, который изучает русский язык, не будет проще ЗАПОМНИТЬ все окончания...


Конечно, пусть говорят на корявом русском, мы все равно поймем.


----------



## juzely

ptak said:


> Конечно, пусть говорят на корявом русском, мы все равно поймем.


 
В любом случае, я думаю, что ни один человек, для которого русский язык не является родным, никогда не запомнит всех окончаний... Если он, конечно, не проживет несколько лет в России... 
Вы посмотрите вокруг! Больше половины русских неправильно пишет и говорит... Я уж молчу про "звОнит"...


----------



## Ptak

juzely said:


> В любом случае, я думаю, что ни один человек, для которого русский язык не является родным, никогда не запомнит всех окончаний... Если он, конечно, не проживет несколько лет в России...
> Вы посмотрите вокруг! Больше половины русских неправильно пишет и говорит... Я уж молчу про "звОнит"...


Да при чем тут всё это? Да, есть среди носителей русского те, кто и говорит, и пишет неграмотно. Ну и что? Чем эта информация полезна для изучающих русский?

Вы словно говорите - русский язык такой сложный, нечего и пытаться выучить все его правила. Пишите неграмотно, мы, русские, поймем! Это ваша точка зрения - ради бога. Только я не думаю, что она очень уж оригинальная. Если кому-то из иностранцев лень выучить все окончания, они сам додумается до того, что их можно не учить. Только не надо сбивать их с толку информацией, что И вместо Й - это якобы то же самое, что и Е вместо Ё.


----------



## juzely

ptak said:


> Да при чем тут всё это? Да, есть среди носителей русского те, кто и говорит, и пишет неграмотно. Ну и что? Чем эта информация полезна для изучающих русский?
> 
> Вы словно говорите - русский язык такой сложный, нечего и пытаться выучить все его правила. Пишите неграмотно, мы, русские, поймем! Это ваша точка зрения - ради бога. Только я не думаю, что она очень уж оригинальная. Если кому-то из иностранцев лень выучить все окончания, они сам додумается до того, что их можно не учить. Только не надо сбивать их с толку информацией, что И вместо Й - это якобы то же самое, что и Е вместо Ё.


 
Я с вами спорить не хочу, вы правы! Правила учить надо! Откуда столько негатива только? 

Но я все-таки не считаю, что в изучении русского языка закорючка в букве "й" заслуживает столько внимания! 
И я никого не запутываю, я сразу написала, что это не совсем правильно.


----------



## Hoax

juzely said:


> Я с вами спорить не хочу, вы правы! Правила учить надо! Откуда столько негатива только?
> 
> Но я все-таки не считаю, что в изучении русского языка закорючка в букве "й" заслуживает столько внимания!
> И я никого не запутываю, я сразу написала, что это не совсем правильно.


 
А запятая  - такая же закорючка, только боком, тоже писать не будем? Вы бы лучше не продолжали =)


----------



## juzely

hoax said:


> А запятая - такая же закорючка, только боком, тоже писать не будем? Вы бы лучше не продолжали =)


 
ок, не буду. 
Ps. Запятая может смысл поменять, а "й" маловероятно...


----------



## Hoax

juzely said:


> ок, не буду.
> Ps. Запятая может смысл поменять, а "й" маловероятно...


Меня как-то иностранец спросил "а зачем вам мягкий знак?", вот ваши рассуждения из той же темы =) можно вообще половину алфавита убрать, действительно, зачем нам все 33и сдались, вон люди и с 26 живут неплохо =)


----------



## Hoax

мы с вами можем вообще писать пару букв из слова и понимать смысл, а те, кто учат русский язык как иностранный, только этими закорючками и спасаются, чтобы не запутаться окончательно, дайте иностранцу текст с *Ё* без точек и посмотрите, что получится.


----------



## Ptak

juzely said:


> Но я все-таки не считаю, что в изучении русского языка закорючка в букве "й" заслуживает столько внимания!


Кошмар какой. 

Ну что ж, можно только сказать спасибо, что вы не редактор и не учитель русского языка, а всего лишь "рядовой гражданин". :d


----------



## juzely

hoax said:


> Меня как-то иностранец спросил "а зачем вам мягкий знак?", вот ваши рассуждения из той же темы =) можно вообще половину алфавита убрать, действительно, зачем нам все 33и сдались, вон люди и с 26 живут неплохо =)


 
мягкий знак - целая БУКВА! А "и" и "й" отличаются только закорючкой, которая на мой взгляд ничего особо не меняет! Я вот даже у подруги спросила, для нее это тоже не особо важно... Я, правда, еще спросила у знакомого редактора, она сказала, что это ошибка, конечно...


----------



## Hoax

juzely said:


> мягкий знак - целая БУКВА! А "и" и "й" отличаются только закорючкой, которая на мой взгляд ничего особо не меняет! Я вот даже у подруги спросила, для нее это тоже не особо важно... Я, правда, еще спросила у знакомого редактора, она сказала, что это ошибка, конечно...


 
бедная недобуква, мне за нее даже обидно стало. "Бои между кентаврами и василисками" - что я имею в виду? один бой? много? "маи будет красочным" - я про месяц или институт? сложновато без контекста, правда?

фы пнимате чо сдес нписано? думаю, что да, а как быть иностранцу? =)

короче, жжоте товарисч, пышыде исчо =)


----------



## juzely

Уважаемый Hoax,  у вас "бои между кентаврами и василисками", вам обидно за недобукву... А я жгу!???!!


----------



## Hoax

juzely said:


> Уважаемый hoax, у вас "бои между кентаврами и василисками", вам обидно за недобукву... А я жгу!???!!


 а что вас больше смущает? мой интерес к мифологии или сарказм? =) Если решите вдруг ответить, прошу в личку, пожалейте модераторов =)


----------



## Kolan

Уважение к языку начинается с уважения к его "закорючкам", будь то "кратка" над "и", или "две точки" над "е".


----------

